# what exactly is buck grease?



## little ratscals (Nov 3, 2008)

i was told that male rats have buckgrease because of the testosterone that they have because this couple had a male rat there and we were talking about which sex of rats made better pets because ive only had girls. they said that some males get territorial but females dont. anyhow they were explaining buckgrease to me because they said that their males always had it on them and it was an orangy tingy thing. ive always noticed that on my monkeys back who is a female. so could that be buckgrease on her? she is very dominate and mean and can not be housed with the ohter females that i had. she has to be in her own cage. 
so does that mean monkey has a lot of testosterone because she has that buck grease on her? ive never noticed it on any other of my female rats. im just thinking that maybe she should have been a boy.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure only males have buck grease. She could just be dirty and it's a mix of urine and other gunk that she's to lazy to clean off herself? I also find that rats who live alone are less clean, perhaps because they don't have friends to help clean those hard to reach places? I know it sounds gross but give her a whiff. I'll bet it's pee.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I've never noticed buck grease on my two boys, maybe they're just more feminine?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Corpseflower said:


> I've never noticed buck grease on my two boys, maybe they're just more feminine?


They're still relatively young aren't they? I find it tends to appear more with age.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Lots of male animals are or smell "dirty". Ever seen or smelled an intact goat buck, a bull, male mice etc? It seems to be attractive to their potential mates. 
Testosterone is quite powerful stuff


----------



## little ratscals (Nov 3, 2008)

nope she does not smell at all. shes actually odourless to tell you the truth but its an orangey tingy thing. she never had it when she was alone but since i put her in the same room with the other girls she started to get this so called buck grease or whatever it is.


----------

